# Sex after children



## MindOverMatter2022 (5 mo ago)

I’m recently single. It’s been a long time since I’ve been out there. I’m genuinely curious to know if men still enjoy and are turned on by women who have given birth naturally. Of course I know that enjoyment is a deeper connection, but I’m wondering about the physical side. The only man I’ve been with since is my ex husband and bc they’re his kids I suppose he’d have more understanding (?)


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

MindOverMatter2022 said:


> I’m genuinely curious to know if men still enjoy and are turned on by women who have given birth naturally.


Yes


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

As far as sex goes, it’s not a problem, at all.

As long as you are physically in shape and attractive, it shouldn’t be a factor for most guys.

Now whether or not guys will be less likely to want to get into a relationship with a single mom with kids at home is a different question.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I have 2 grown sons I gave birth to naturally and my bf still seems happy to have a lot of sex with me.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

MindOverMatter2022 said:


> I’m recently single. It’s been a long time since I’ve been out there. I’m genuinely curious to know if men still enjoy and are turned on by women who have given birth naturally. Of course I know that enjoyment is a deeper connection, but I’m wondering about the physical side. The only man I’ve been with since is my ex husband and bc they’re his kids I suppose he’d have more understanding (?)


Why wouldn't we be turned on by a woman who gave birth "naturally"? There is nothing weird about it and it's not like the vagina is a gaping hole after a baby passes through. In my experience, after having six kids take that passage, the anatomy feels a bit different at times but for the most part it feels the exact same as it always has (for me at least, can't say that goes both ways). 

If you're concerned about scaring, trust me, guys aren't looking at that while down there.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

MindOverMatter2022 said:


> I’m recently single. It’s been a long time since I’ve been out there. I’m genuinely curious to know if men still enjoy and are turned on by women who have given birth naturally. Of course I know that enjoyment is a deeper connection, but I’m wondering about the physical side. The only man I’ve been with since is my ex husband and bc they’re his kids I suppose he’d have more understanding (?)


I had the same concern. To be honest after childbirth it was better, but he’s really big and I was really small. It’s still tight but it could be him.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

Generally there won't be any issues. I'd be lying if I said there weren't shallow guys that would judge stretchmarks and stuff but they're a small minority and you wouldn't want to deal with them anyway. You should then feel free to judge them on their (lack of) hair or whatever.

It won't affect the physical act by the time you'd want to have sex anyway. I assume that the kids are older than ~2 months so there shouldn't be any physical affects unless there was some scarring (bad tears and/or bad stitching). If sex is painful for you, it might be something that could be helped. Pretty much any guy that has gotten to the point of taking off his (your) clothes is just going to be happy to be there.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

MindOverMatter2022 said:


> I’m genuinely curious to know if men still enjoy and are turned on by women who have given birth naturally.


what exactly are you talking about , 
what do you think is wrong with a woman after she has a baby naturally?
YOUR QUESTION HERE seems to subject that a woman after given birth is damaged in some way


MindOverMatter2022 said:


> Of course I know that enjoyment is a deeper connection, but I’m wondering about the physical side.


this adds to what I am thinking about your question


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

".....if men still enjoy and are turned on by women who have given birth naturally ...."

I think that the question has more to do with vaginal tissue being stretched to the point of no return or tearing of the of the perineum and it not being surgically repaired. I doubt that the question is about stretch marks.

Quick answer, no men enjoy having sex with women who have given birth naturally. If they didn't the divorce rates would be much, much higher.

The OP has far more things to worry about if she is starting dating.

I wish the OP good luck.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Young at Heart said:


> Quick answer, no men enjoy having sex with women who have given birth naturally.


Ummm….. what ?

Edit: Quick answer, No , men do enjoy …..

Got it now 😜


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi OP,

I can only relay our personal experience. My wife is a little 5 footer so child birth for us was a huge help for sex. With that said if I were single I really couldn’t care less about her having a child naturally.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Mr.Married said:


> Ummm….. what ?


He missed a comma... 

"Quick answer, no, men enjoy having sex with women who have given birth naturally.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Punctuation is very important.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

MindOverMatter2022 said:


> I’m recently single. It’s been a long time since I’ve been out there. I’m genuinely curious to know if men still enjoy and are turned on by women who have given birth naturally. Of course I know that enjoyment is a deeper connection, but I’m wondering about the physical side. The only man I’ve been with since is my ex husband and bc they’re his kids I suppose he’d have more understanding (?)


What are you actually asking here? 

Are you asking if the old high school locker room mythology of a vagina getting "loose" after childbirth has any merit?

The answer there is of course not. 

Are there some physiological changes that can occur following the birth of a child? Well yeah. But to make intercourse not enjoyable for a man is a rediculous notion that 15 year old boys float around the locker room that has no bearing on reality for a adult man in a relationship.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Even a whale may enjoy being fed a tic-tac.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Mr.Married said:


> Ummm….. what ?
> 
> Edit: Quick answer, No , men do enjoy …..
> 
> Got it now 😜


Sorry about that. Punctuation is very important!
🤣


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

MindOverMatter2022 said:


> I’m recently single. It’s been a long time since I’ve been out there. I’m genuinely curious to know if men still enjoy and are turned on by women who have given birth naturally. Of course I know that enjoyment is a deeper connection, but I’m wondering about the physical side. The only man I’ve been with since is my ex husband and bc they’re his kids I suppose he’d have more understanding (?)


Not something you need to be concerned about at all.


----------



## MindOverMatter2022 (5 mo ago)

Thank you all for the insightful perspective. I’m obviously a little insecure about dating and most importantly what comes next. So I just don’t want it to be a disappointment for him or even me


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

MindOverMatter2022 said:


> Thank you all for the insightful perspective. I’m obviously a little insecure about dating and most importantly what comes next. So I just don’t want it to be a disappointment for him or even me


Confidence and desire is sexy.

Please remember that.


----------



## MindOverMatter2022 (5 mo ago)

lifeistooshort said:


> Confidence and desire is sexy.
> 
> Please remember that.


Slowly regaining confidence. Desire has been burning for way too long ;-)


----------



## karmagoround (Aug 27, 2021)

MindOverMatter2022 said:


> I’m recently single. It’s been a long time since I’ve been out there. I’m genuinely curious to know if men still enjoy and are turned on by women who have given birth naturally. Of course I know that enjoyment is a deeper connection, but I’m wondering about the physical side. The only man I’ve been with since is my ex husband and bc they’re his kids I suppose he’d have more understanding (?)


Very, very much so. 
But make sure your kids are properly respectful.


----------

